# When it rains it pours!



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I was out doing a little bush-hogging right before dark with my trusty JD 2520, all the sudden it stuttered and something flew out the bottom and the tractor stopped. Got off to look, the hydraulic pump locked up broke the coupler from the crank pulley to the pump and when it came off it knocked a hole in the bottom of the radiator. Damn! Winter project deluxe.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Ouch. That sounds like a big tax write-off. Good luck with it!


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your luck. Any idea what caused the pump to seize?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My guess for hyd pump locking up would be brg failure on pump shaft. Are you sure pump locked up or drive coupler just wore out?


----------

